# spain



## Jimbanks (Dec 11, 2017)

hi, has anyone done Spain in July and August, how easy to get aires or wild camping spots, travelling France, Portugal and Spain and returing up the east coast,
thanks.
jim


----------



## The laird (Dec 11, 2017)

You’d like Dunbar jim,cant answer your question but it’s france for moi,


----------



## Jimbanks (Dec 11, 2017)

The laird said:


> You’d like Dunbar jim,cant answer your question but it’s france for moi,[/QUO
> Dunbar is great but the weather is crap, got 7 weeks hols and was wanting to spend a couple of weeks in France and Portugal before heading south, some of the campsite prices in Spain are a bit on the dear side, where will you be staying when you head down to france?


----------

